# General Chat > General Discussion >  Bed bugs and Hostels/hotels in KL

## robwotson

Just got the new KL guide by LP (it has a brilliant new layout- top notch LP!) and have seen people say that some of the recommended places are infested with bed bugs (and I do understand that most places are in Malaysia!), however was just wondering if I could get any recommendations of places that don't have a real outbreak in them, good value for money and in a good location.

----------


## xenosadams

Hotel Lok Ann in chinatown is clean and easy walking distance from the railway. need to phone in a booking.

----------


## thirtythirtynyc

Those are the President and the providence "Sheraton Hotel, etc. services offered are really good.

----------


## leopicasso

Thanks for the information on the site.

----------


## JamesKerr

The progressions that brought, revalorized in the hockey match-up. essay writing service reviews is a decent choice to assembled the unique work. This occasion going to begin soon and a standout amongst the best occasion of the year. It is the finished data about this occasion.

----------


## JamesKerr

I see everything when I read this blog and pursuit all sort of work that you transferred and here is easy to browse custom essay help for good work. I acknowledge with your work. Individuals looking this sort of strategy and unquestionably they can contact with you.

----------

